# Eating Meal Worms !



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

*ok, today i was giving my leos some mealies.*
*my brother in-law was round and he said *

*"apparently, them meal worms are supposed to taste just like peanuts"*

*i wasnt going to try one, but he almost did ! lol*
*has anyone ever eat one ? and did it taste like a peanut ?*


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

i eat em, crix, locust, waxies etc...usually just to scare people but there good for you..


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Crickets can also carry worms.YouTube - A worm comming out of a cricket


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Woah that's a big worm!!!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> *ok, today i was giving my leos some mealies.*
> *my brother in-law was round and he said *
> 
> *"apparently, them meal worms are supposed to taste just like peanuts"*
> ...


We did it as a dare in work for Halloween and another time when i walked behind my house mate put my hands over her eyes and asked her to open wide.....

They are really bitter and hard to swallow......and CRUNCHY! :lol2:


----------



## Pelfe (Nov 1, 2008)

my friend did it when we played im a celeb with the reptile food at college aha.
she said it tasted disgusting.
and she said the cricket tasted of chicken

weird girl


----------

